# Long range



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Just got done watchin a show on snipers. Seems that a Canadian sniper broke Carlos Hathcock's shot in the Viet Nam war by 157 feet. This sniper took out a Taliban machine gunner at a distance of 1.5 miles. He was doing so good that he and his spotter ran out of their Canadian .50 cal ammo and switched to some good ole US .50 cal ammo. He actually lead the his target and shot 15 feet over his head to allow for the bullet drop. Totally awesome.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

That's awesome. I've taken a look at the physics of ballistics and long-distance shooting. It's incredible what goes into shots at that range. Wind and gravity crazy things to a bullet out that far. Rotational inertia (the actual spin of the bullet) can pull bullet trajectories off by up to three feet. You even have to calculate the effect of the Earth's rotation.

As I was told by a former Marine sniper; You have to aim at where you think the target might be in relation to where you are, not where it actually is.

Evan


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bullets*

They were laying the bullets out in the sun so they would heat up and be just a little hotter for maximum range.

It was a cool show.


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

Great shot Canuck


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

That is magic in motion.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Al Kai said:


> That is magic in motion.


Yes it was and the funny thing is, his first shot landed short hitting the ground a few feet away. The "bad guys" saw the puff in the dirt and just stood there. Granted you're not gonna hear the report at that distance. But as trained as they are they should have know something was up. His second shot went through the guys back pack. That's when they knew somethin was up, and the third shot.....well let's just say he never knew what hit him.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*At what speed*

would the round be leaving the barrel and on impact? How long did it take to reach the bad guy?


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

Orest said:


> would the round be leaving the barrel and on impact? How long did it take to reach the bad guy?


well a 660 grain projectile, converted its 1.50857143 oz. moves at 3000fps.
at 1500 yards it still moving at 1422 fps. unfourtunatly the calculator im using doesnt go any further for the distance. time of flight for the weight of the round at 1500 yds is 2.196 seconds....so guessing at 1.5 miles it would be right about 5 seconds ToF. give or take .10-30seconds
by the way for the size of the animal at 1500 yds it says max game weight would be 1879lbs.....
pretty insane. sorry for all the numbers lol i love shooting and hunting so yes im a gun nut


----------



## benchduck (Mar 6, 2010)

*your invited*

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1527321#Post1527321

hey guys we have shoots out to 2500yd if any one wants to come let me know


----------

